# (SD) Laser focused Marker! Yellow Stud, Derby List, QAA, AA points w limited trialing



## drbobsd (Feb 21, 2004)

*Trademark's Over The Limit "Poacher"* * QAA*
by "FC AFC Hardscrabbles Powder My Buns"
Tons of health clearances! 
Poacher has one 2nd and one 3rd in Amateur
with limited trialing. The sharpest most animated retrieve you'll ever see!
(Note: With decent handler, Poacher would be an AFC by now. )​
Spectacular pedigree! Pedigree Link

*NOTE* We have a very Limited number of FC Finn breedings available (FC Finn Link)


----------

